# HELP OVERCLOCKING MSI R9 280X



## Ps3k0dz (Mar 29, 2014)

Hey everyone
i'v bought recently MSI R9 290X TF GAMING OC, and everything work fine atm without overclocking the gpu, i treid to push up the gpu and i made this changes :
Core clock 1020 MHZ = 1170
Memory clock 1500 mhz = 1800Mhz
i didnt touch in the Core voltage.

i played dayz SA and after 20-25mn THE Game crashed.
i treid 1150 core clock and 1600mhz same thing game keep crashing. and some people have same gpu and can go above this frequency 
dont know if issue come from my PSu ( COOLER MASTER GX550w)

I want you guys to help to find the Right frequency for my gpu.

rest of my specs:
asrock z77 extreme 4
i5 3570k  Oc to 4.3GHZ
8gb ram
os:W8.1 
PSU : CM GX550w

Guys, you think that my PSU is enough to run both cpu and gpu in Oc?

ALSO
how the core voltage work? i cant see the right Vcore Of my gpu in MSI afterburner and do i need to push it up if i Oc the memo & core clock? and The power limit?





the stable frequency that i can get, but i want to go more ):




just to show you how the vcore appears for me in MSI afterburner


thank's in advance


----------



## droopyRO (Mar 29, 2014)

+20 power limit
vcore 1.200v
memory voltage 1.600v
core 1095
memory 1730
fan speed 45%

These are my stable settings witch offer about 8-10% boost in ArmA 3(what i tested with)


----------



## Ps3k0dz (Mar 29, 2014)

droopyRO said:


> +20 power limit
> vcore 1.200v
> memory voltage 1.600v
> core 1095
> ...



hey dude, thanx for comment
in msi afterburner he dont show me the real numbers of Vcore.
what is the default vcore of this card? 
can i put +20 power limit, dont know if my psu is enough


----------



## buildzoid (Mar 29, 2014)

+20 power limit is nothing the R9 280 is 250W TDP so with the 20% it will be 300W your CPU draws very little so it won't be an issue.  For core voltage just do +50mv and for mem do +100mv. Don't expect to get the same frequencies. Try increasing clocks by increments of 25mhz until the GPU is unstable. Once it's unstable lower clocks to your last stable setting and that's your overclock.


----------



## Ps3k0dz (Mar 29, 2014)

buildzoid said:


> +20 power limit is nothing the R9 280 is 250W TDP so with the 20% it will be 300W your CPU draws very little so it won't be an issue.  For core voltage just do +50mv and for mem do +100mv. Don't expect to get the same frequencies. Try increasing clocks by increments of 25mhz until the GPU is unstable. Once it's unstable lower clocks to your last stable setting and that's your overclock.



Hey, thanx alot i fixed the games crash by pushing up  the core voltage
i did what you said :
Vcore : +50
Memo voltage : +100
+20 power limit
FAN 45%
and gpu look stable at this frequency 1200mhz / 1750


----------



## buildzoid (Mar 29, 2014)

Ps3k0dz said:


> Hey, thanx alot i fixed the games crash by pushing up  the core voltage
> i did what you said :
> Vcore : +50
> Memo voltage : +100
> ...


Nice you got lucky with that card mine(HD7970) wouldn't do more than 1175mhz on 1.25v


----------



## droopyRO (Mar 30, 2014)

Ps3k0dz said:


> Hey, thanx alot i fixed the games crash by pushing up  the core voltage
> i did what you said :
> Vcore : +50
> Memo voltage : +100
> ...


Nice, what ASIC is your card ? mine is 68.8%
Use GPUz to find out, right click the programs window > read asic quality. 10x


----------



## Ps3k0dz (Apr 6, 2014)

droopyRO said:


> Nice, what ASIC is your card ? mine is 68.8%
> Use GPUz to find out, right click the programs window > read asic quality. 10x


hey back again
i changed the frequency couse not stable
this which is stable 1150/1600 / +19vcore but after few days the graphic card start flickering in arma 3 & bf4
any help?


----------

